

Bourne shell idioms - lgv
http://billharlan.com/pub/papers/Bourne_shell_idioms.html

======
veyron
Maybe a wiki would be more appropriate. Then we could contribute things like:

Count the number of times a given line occurs with $ sort | uniq -c | sort -n

$ awk '{x[$0]++}END{for(y in x) print y, x[y]}' (helpful on billion-line
files, so that you dont have to sort)

